# chrome.7z file



## Rascola (Apr 1, 2017)

Is chrome.7z file a trojan? I pulled up info concerning this file, and several sites listed it as a trojan/hiding place for trojans. It is a rather large file, and also I had a large download from google, (this file included), of almost half a gig. It downloaded a Dollar General App w/it and I had the darnedest time deleting it. Then I turn off at night and the next day it is back. And now, I am getting a resolving host message, and slow web page opening. 
Thanks for any help.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

It depends on the location. Do you have the entire path to the file?

It could be the Google Chrome offline installer inside a zip file which it sounds like since you had a download from Google.


----------



## Rascola (Apr 1, 2017)

Yes I do. C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\78.0.3904.108\Installer. And I think you are correct because of your mentioning the Installer folder. 
Thank you for your prompt response.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You're welcome.


----------

